# Was mache ich falsch



## stiFFler-Soldat (11. August 2007)

Hallo Gleichgesinnte.

habe mich mal ein einer Fotomontage dran getraut.
Doch ich habe ein Problem. Wenn ich mit dem Zeichenstift die "weiße Fläche" habe und sie in das andere Bild einfügen will bleibt sie weiß.
Wie mache ich das, das mein ausgeschnittenes Bild dann zu sehen ist?

Gruß stiFF


----------



## digicamclub (11. August 2007)

Wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe, willst du den Bereich, der auf deinem Bild weiß ist, in ein neues Bild kopieren?!

Dafür musst du mit dem Lassowerkzeug (links in der Werkzeugpalette) dich im Bild umranden, dann, wenn du einmal rundherum bist, blinkt deine Auswahl, dann STRG+C und im neuen Bild STRG+V, oder den Umweg über Bearbeiten/Kopieren und im neuen Bild Bearbeiten/Einfügen.


----------



## stiFFler-Soldat (11. August 2007)

ja das will ich,

habe ich ja auch soweit. allerdings ist der inhalt des lassos dann trotzdem weiß.
Das verstehe ich ja nicht. Wie du siehst habe ich es ja schon in das andere Bild kopiert.
Aber weiß *lach* und ich möchte es farbig und bund wie im original


----------



## digicamclub (11. August 2007)

Du hast aber vom Zeichenstift geschrieben und ich vom Lassowerkzeug.....da ist schon ein Unterschied!


----------



## stiFFler-Soldat (11. August 2007)

stimmt, aber laut torurials geht das auch: http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photo...eistellen-und-objekt-neuem-bild-anpassen.html
das ist viel genauer. deswegen wollte ich es verwenden.
bei dem lassowerkzeug habe ich immer so viele einzelstücke.so kann ich 2 oder 3 maximal machen und die dann auf eine ebene reduzieren.


----------



## Dennis Schmidt (11. August 2007)

Hallo stiFFler-Soldat,

du musst beim Pfadwerkzeug in der Optionsleiste von "Formebene" auf "Pfad" umschalten. Unter "Bearbeiten" im Hauptmenü ist eine Gruppe von drei "Bildchen", klickst du das in der Mitte an, zeichnest du Pfade. Diese kannst du denn in der Pfade-Palette in eine Auswahl umwandeln und denn kopieren etc.

Aber bevor du das mit dem Zeichenstift nochmal machst, mach es lieber gleich mit dem Lasso-Werkzeug, wie digicamclub schon gesagt hat.

Gleichgesinnte? Wir machen doch nichts falsch ...


Dennis 'desch' Schmidt


----------



## stiFFler-Soldat (12. August 2007)

okay habs nu mal mit dem lasso gemacht.
hat ganz gut geklappt.danke an euch. jetzt ist miene letzte frage wie ich das grüne logo so transparent machen kann das man im hintergrund die sonne wieder sieht


----------



## stiFFler-Soldat (12. August 2007)

hallo,

habs herausgefunden.ich danke euch schon mal.

gruß stiff


----------



## blount (12. August 2007)

Hallo *stiFFler-Soldat*,

das Zeichenstift/Airbrush Werkzeug kannst du sehr
wohl verwenden um Motive in deinem Bild freizustellen.
Natürlich gibt es viele verschiedene Wege um zum Ziel
zu kommen. Die Zeichenstift/Airbrush Technik zum Freistellen
verwendet man am besten in Kombination mit Ebenen-
masken. Du könntest zum Beispiel auch deinen weißen
mit dem Zeichenstift gemalten Umriss im Nachhinein zum
freistellen benutzen.

1. Eine Ebene unter deiner weißen anlegen und mit
    schwarz füllen.
2. Die weiße Ebene anklicken und Strg+E drücken
    (Mit darunterliegender auf eine Ebene reduzieren)
3. Dein Bildmotiv anklicken und eine Ebenenmaske erstellen
4. Den schwarz-weiß Umriss anklicken , mit Strg+A auswählen
    und mit Strg+C kopieren
5. Mit gedrückter Alt-Taste auf die Ebenenmaske deines freizu-
    stellenden Motives klicken
6. Strg+V zum einfügen

Ich finde die Methode von digicamclub mit dem Lasso-werkzeug
weniger geeignet und empfehle eher die Freistellungsmethode
von Dennis Schmidt mit dem Pfad-werkzeug vor allem bei leichten
Rundungen und Zwecks Korrekturmöglichkeit. Natürlich ist das
Lasso-werkzeug für einen Anfänger (stiFFler-Soldat) erstmals
einfacher anzuwenden. Aber wie gesagt es gibt viele verschiedene
Möglichkeiten und jeder hat seine ganz eigene Methode mit der
er am besten zurecht kommt.


----------



## stiFFler-Soldat (12. August 2007)

Das ist eine beschreibung die sich gewaschen hat.Ich danke vielmals.Habe es mir mal aufgeschrieben.
Es klappt einwandfrei.

Danke an dir und deine gute beschreibung.


----------



## Elev8 (12. August 2007)

Es ginge auch über den Quickmaskmodus, dort kann man die Auswahl mit fast allen Werkzeugen verändern und sogar Filter darauf anwenden. Man kann seine Auswahl dann ganz einfach mit dem Pinsel erstellen
Dann verlässt man den Quickmaskmodus, drückt STRG + J um den ausgewählten Bereich in eine neue Ebene zu duplizieren


----------



## stiFFler-Soldat (12. August 2007)

hallo,

ich denke es gibt hunderte möglichekeiten.habe mir nun die für mich am einfachsten und effektivsten rausgesucht.
Nun habe ich ein neues Problem.
Ich bekomme den Rand in keiner anderen Farbe. Woran könnte das liegen?
Kann ich die farbe unter rechtsklick Fülloptionen auch ändern?


----------



## Elev8 (12. August 2007)

welcher Rand? Dieses schwarze dünne "L"?

Warum steht die Ebenenfüllmethoden den auf Luminanz?


----------



## stiFFler-Soldat (12. August 2007)

ja der rand.
keine ahnung hat sich nach dem rastern so eingestellt.
passiert bei mir immer.


----------



## Elev8 (12. August 2007)

Wenn du den Rand füllen willst, dann musst du die Füllmethode auf Normal stellen (was du sicherlich schon gemacht hast), dann wählst du die neue Farbe aus und drückst ALT + Umschalt + Backspace


----------



## stiFFler-Soldat (13. August 2007)

Habe mir gedacht ich öffne kein neuen Thread, deshalb hier meine Frage:

Ich würde gerne 100 neue Brushes in mein CS3 laden.Doch leider erlaubt mir das Programm immer nur ein Brush zu laden.Ich habe sie auch schon in den CS3 Ordner für Brushes geschoben.Aber er übernimmt sie einfach nicht.

Wer kann mir hefen?


----------



## Alexander Groß (14. August 2007)

Welche Pinsel sind es denn?

Mich wundert es das diese dort nur einzeln sind. Ich kenne es normalerweise so das man eine .abr Datei bekommt welche dann mehrere Pinsel beinhaltet.

Ich lade diese immer über den Vorgabenmanager von PS.


Alex

Nachtrag: vielleicht hast du die Pinsel auch nur in den falschen Ordner geschoben. Geh auf Nummer Sicher und durchsuche deine Festplatte mal nach .abr Dateien. Dort wo die meisten drin sind sollte auch der richtige Ordner sein.


----------



## stiFFler-Soldat (17. August 2007)

Ich habe mir eine Ordner gedownloadet, da sind die alle einzeln drin gewesen.Soll ich sie gepackt Hineinfügen oder wie?
Denn alle einzeln, da würde ich ja Monate dran sitzen.

Es muss doch eine Lösung geben wie ich sie alle gleichzeitig einfügen kann.Denn im richtigen Ordner sind sie ja schon wie man auf dem beigefügten Bild sehen kann.


----------



## Dennis Schmidt (17. August 2007)

Normalerweise müsstest du sie bei den Pinsel-Vorgaben (über den kleinen Pfeil) jetzt auswählen können. Ganz unten sollten die Dateinamen aufgelistet sein. In der Regel enthält jede *.abr mehrere Brushes, die denn im Auswahlfenster geladen werden.


----------



## stiFFler-Soldat (17. August 2007)

Ich danke dir.Es hat hervorragend geklappt.
Weiß du zufällig wo ich Brushes mit Bäumen oder Gräsern finde, sowie anderes?


----------



## Philip Kurz (17. August 2007)

Meine Standardantwort:

Einfach mal bei www.deviantart.com in der entsprechenden Unterkategorie nach "tree", "grass" etc. suche - da findet man eine Menge. 

Grüße

Philip


----------



## Pyromanic (17. August 2007)

Hey hey ,

also das ist ganz einfach. Du klickst die Ebene an auf der sich das "L" (die Farbfläche) befindet. Dann hats in dem Fenster indem die Ebenen drinne sind, direkt unter dem Namen "Ebenen" einen Feld bei dem bei dir Luminaz steht. Das klickst du an und wählst "Normal" aus. Danach klickts du links in der Werkzeugleiste auf den Eimer (Farbeimer) und mit der Spitze des Farbeimer klickst auf die Farbfläche (das "L") und der Eimer färbt dir die Fläche in der Farbe, die du unten ausgewählt hast. 

Also du siehst, ganz leicht 

Liebe Grüße,
Pyromanic :suspekt:


----------

